# Old time skills



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Today was a thought provoking day for me. My sister needed some new snow boots, her old ones are coming apart. As she tried on different boots I looked around and realized there might be a time when there are no shoe stores. I realized that the shoe repair stores aren't around like they used to be. What will we do with no shoe stores? I personally don't mind going barefoot in the summer. However, in the spring and winter that is not an option. I think I could make moccasins but that wouldn't help during the winters in Colorado.

Then I started thinking about the old time skills that have been lost or are harder to find. Where will we get wheels for our wheel barrows and carts? What about rope? Blacksmiths? Weavers? Boards for construction? Quilts and Blankets? More ammunition when we run out? 

We have become a disposable society. Need shoes, don't repair buy new ones. Hole in a blanket, buy a new one. Disposable razors, do any of you still use the old fashioned razor that has to be sharpened?

What old time skills do you know or think you need to learn? My next project is to learn to make and repair footwear.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

my wife is a seamstress, I get her to fix everything...she refuses to fix the holes in my favorite underwear....they are comy when they are missing some thread and cloth...you guys know what i'm talking about! being that she is a seamstress, she will be very usefull, i can remember a time growing up when we were dirt poor, my mom made us all mokasins once, they were so warm, and they even had the animal fat or some kind of rubber on the sole, she is a crafty woman, she taught my wife the art of canning too, i hope shes around another 20 years or longer so my wife can learn more of the old ways!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Even basic sewing is becoming a lost art. I've acquired 2 treadle sewing machines this year - one for home and one for BOL. I LOVE them. One is a modern zigzag machine that does stretch stitches and button holes. The other is 135 years old and sews a straight stitch like a dream! I have some of my grandmothers old sewing notions, including a wooden darning egg. Darning a sock is a true skill - to do it without causing roughness that would make a blister. Of course, knitting socks is pretty much a lost skill as well. 

When I was in college, some friends and I skinned road kill deer, made rawhide with lye water, steamed/laminated/curved wood strips, and made our own snow shoes. What a lot of fun, and also a great learning experience. Rawhide can be braided for rope, made into shoes, used for sewing, and who knows what else.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Along with the skills is the required tools.

I've draw knife & spoke shave for wood work but most can't figure out what the broad axe is for.

Blacksmithing requires a lot of tools & being able to make tools that you need. Years ago coal became hard to get for my rivet forge so gave it to a friend for farrier work & got a LP gas forge. Need all kinds of hammers & tongs. And learning to make tongs is one of the first steps in learning blacksmithing. There is also learning to make tools to fit in the hardy hole of the anvil. And there is that big stack of miscellaneous metals you need.
Forge welding is one of the hardest things to learn. For reliability, I arc weld stuff. With my solar system not a problem for power to do it.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

I've done a little blacksmithing and recently decided to get back into it. Bought some gear, for example this anvil and swage block









and when I finish our container house I will build a smithy.

What will I make? No idea...stuff  But I think learning a few old skills is a good idea.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting thought but there is so much junk in this world, if not another thing got made there is enough stuff to last us several life times I figure, so finding a wheel that would fit a wheelbarrow shouldn't be a problem. But I do agree, learning basic repair skills would be very handy. I have always been able to sew good enough to patch holes and stuff in clothes, and am pretty good at fixing stuff.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Today was a thought provoking day for me. My sister needed some new snow boots, her old ones are coming apart. As she tried on different boots I looked around and realized there might be a time when there are no shoe stores. I realized that the shoe repair stores aren't around like they used to be. What will we do with no shoe stores? I personally don't mind going barefoot in the summer. However, in the spring and winter that is not an option. I think I could make moccasins but that wouldn't help during the winters in Colorado.
> 
> Then I started thinking about the old time skills that have been lost or are harder to find. Where will we get wheels for our wheel barrows and carts? What about rope? Blacksmiths? Weavers? Boards for construction? Quilts and Blankets? More ammunition when we run out?
> 
> ...


Check out the first five volumes of the Fox Fire series. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have learned traditional timberframing.

I have all the hand tools needed to go from tree to finished timber, and the knowledge to do the layout with simple tools to build structures: chalkline, divider, level. No tapes squares or modern devices needed and as accurate as any modern method. Also can make my own shingles and layout stone foundations.

Have grown my own food for my whole life: orchards, vegetables, fruits, and animals. Traditional ways for all that does not need agri-bussiness products. Wish I had the equipment for a couple draft animals, grandpa had two belgians. That stuff got lost in the 1940s when he got a tractor.

Hunting, fishing, and trapping.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

last winter, we had some -30 C weather, I put down my expensive parka long enough to create a suitable replacement then wore it for several days. 

A fluffy polar fleece jacket with a nylon wind breaker, and a scarf. 

Same with my pants, a moisture wicking bottom layer, with a synthetic cargo pant, and a wind proof/water proof top layer. 

Auntie, your winter boot dilema is an interesting challenge. I think I will have to experiment with that one this winter.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

An inherent problem with any winter clothing ( including boots) is they will accumulate moisture each successive day in the cold until you are able to get them into a warm room to dry out again.

For my scout camps, I am planning on experimenting with a vapor barrier sock that goes over my regular sock. I'm expecting this is keep my boots dry at the expense of my socks. But I'll carry extra socks and change them accordingly.

Also, I have a roll of reflectix (aluminized bubble wrap). I'm thinking of making some gaters/boot cover, with an old nylon tent fly. One of the things I like about nylon and reflectix is they won't soak up moisture, and will remain light weight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Winter boots. People lived here for hundreds of years before we ordered our winter boots from the Chinese communists. This time frame will be called YBWOOWBFTCC "years before we ordered our boots from the Chinese communists" 

Okay in all seriousness there have been people living in north America for a while. Some ok all of them would make thier own shoes and clothing. I know of mukluks they were a boot made from the tanned hide of an animal. I have seen a recipe that calls for moose hide and a little beaver too. But I can't find detailed instructions. I know some Eskimo would wear them. The first time I heard of or saw a mukluk. A woman had a pair made in Alaska. Also told me they had to plug in their car with a heat tape so it wouldn't freeze over. Do you guys or gals plug in your car? I have seen diesels here but never a car.... ok that was long.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

not all liberal scientists will be on the liberal side. Some will be on our side. The modern science of manufacturing is at no risk of being lost.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

James m said:


> Winter boots. People lived here for hundreds of years before we ordered our winter boots from the Chinese communists. This time frame will be called YBWOOWBFTCC "years before we ordered our boots from the Chinese communists"
> 
> Okay in all seriousness there have been people living in north America for a while. Some ok all of them would make thier own shoes and clothing. I know of mukluks they were a boot made from the tanned hide of an animal. I have seen a recipe that calls for moose hide and a little beaver too. But I can't find detailed instructions. I know some Eskimo would wear them. The first time I heard of or saw a mukluk. A woman had a pair made in Alaska. Also told me they had to plug in their car with a heat tape so it wouldn't freeze over. Do you guys or gals plug in your car? I have seen diesels here but never a car.... ok that was long.


Try this link, not sure if this is exactly what you had in mind but the instructions look detailed enough to make them.

I've been doing a little blacksmithing although I'm not sure you could call what I do blacksmithing. Mostly my work has consisted of forging knife blade blanks. I'd like to eventually build a real coal forge but until I do I use a home made propane forge. Eventually I'll get more into forging my own tools.

-Infidel


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thankfully, I was taught by female family members to make valenki (Siberian felt boots) and hand-sew Winter boots, I have already made a few practice ones over the years but not good enough for selling yet. This kind of skill is developed over years of practice, I don't know anyone else who does this and supplies for making boots are one of my preps, I have enough now to make at least 50 pairs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

One thing about working with your hands constantly is possible hand injuries and eventual arthritis, there might not be any arthritis drugs available... Just a thought, any kind of dairy, even tiny amounts in your coffee cause inflammation, which makes arthritis worse. My mom ditched dairy a while ago and her arthritis is almost non-existent now.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, when I do manual work I constantly have at least one finger that does not have 100% function due to a cut, bash or whatever.

Interesting about the dairy, I don;t have arthritis but filed for the future just in case I get it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Folks, I repeat over and over on this forum and others like it the best source for learning old time skills with home made stuff is the Backwoodsman Magazine. 
Do not confuse this with any of the other magazines that has the word Backwoods in the title. There is only ONE Backwoodsman.
I have been a subscriber for twenty years. The information in this magazine is priceless.
Backwoodsman Magazine

It is full of the kind of info that is not only applicable now, but can be lifesaving later.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Interesting thought but there is so much junk in this world, if not another thing got made there is enough stuff to last us several life times I figure, so finding a wheel that would fit a wheelbarrow shouldn't be a problem. But I do agree, learning basic repair skills would be very handy. I have always been able to sew good enough to patch holes and stuff in clothes, and am pretty good at fixing stuff.


Yes,scavenging is becoming a lost art too.I have scavenged a lot of different stuff.you should see my personal junkyard.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Interesting about the dairy, I don;t have arthritis but filed for the future just in case I get it.


Two different Dr's told my mom to ditch ALL dairy and she started to feel the difference in her hands within 1-2 weeks and it continued to improve. She was never a huge dairy consumer to begin with, usually just milk in her coffee and an odd yoghurt cup here and there.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

More info regarding bones and milk
Does Milk Actually Build Strong Bones? Sugar Content May Lead To Greater Fracture Risks


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I would rather tolerate the arthritis & have my Blue Bell coffee ice cream on occasion. With just two scoops & some A&W root beer makes the best ice cream float.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I would rather tolerate the arthritis & have my Blue Bell coffee ice cream on occasion.


Tolerate arthritis without arthritis drugs while your family's well-being is depending on the work you do with your hands?  Just asking. BTW, I'm NOT telling anyone to do anything, just posting my family's experience.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Aleve works for me to relieve the joint pain in the hands. And I will normally on take pain relievers if I'm hurting so bad I need the relief in order to sleep.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I do take glucosamine every other day which helps lube the joints.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

And when you have absolutely no drugs?  I like the idea of prevention, personally.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Getting back on topic, a simple lost skill is properly changing the wood handle on something like a hammer. I find hammers, mauls, slitting mauls, etc at the dump with broken handles still attached. Have even found nice axes.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

When there are no more drugs won't be any ice cream left either.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Folks, I repeat over and over on this forum and others like it the best source for learning old time skills with home made stuff is the Backwoodsman Magazine.
> Do not confuse this with any of the other magazines that has the word Backwoods in the title. There is only ONE Backwoodsman.
> I have been a subscriber for twenty years. The information in this magazine is priceless.
> Backwoodsman Magazine
> ...


I refuse to do business with a company that charges an additional $14 to a $24 subscription, then and additional $2 for shipping......just because I'm Canadian?

One might assume that is due to the 13% exchange rate but that would only justify $3.12 not the $14,

and to add insult to injury, the total $45 invoice isn't in Canadian funds, it is in American Funds

which means the surcharge has nothing to do with the Canadian to American exchange rate.

With friendly businesses like this one, who needs enemies?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Tinkerhell, totally agree! Are you aware of any similar Canadian magazines?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> When there are no more drugs won't be any ice cream left either.


Not true, milk has nothing to do with electricity unless you want to modernize the process.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> An inherent problem with any winter clothing ( including boots) is they will accumulate moisture each successive day in the cold until you are able to get them into a warm room to dry out again.
> 
> For my scout camps, I am planning on experimenting with a vapor barrier sock that goes over my regular sock. I'm expecting this is keep my boots dry at the expense of my socks. But I'll carry extra socks and change them accordingly.
> 
> Also, I have a roll of reflectix (aluminized bubble wrap). I'm thinking of making some gaters/boot cover, with an old nylon tent fly. One of the things I like about nylon and reflectix is they won't soak up moisture, and will remain light weight.


A vapor barrier will make your feet sweat excessively and can lead to trench foot if you do not change your socks quite frequently. Even having your feet staying wet for a short period will lead to tenderness of the flesh and lead to some serious blistering or at the very least to "hotspots" and make it very uncomfortable to walk around. I would recommend letting your feet "breath and have socks tha wick water away instead of locking it in. Treat your footwear later by washing the salty sweat away and applying a good coat of a leather conditioner or other product to keep the material flexible and supple.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Thankfully, I was taught by female family members to make valenki (Siberian felt boots) and hand-sew Winter boots, I have already made a few practice ones over the years but not good enough for selling yet. This kind of skill is developed over years of practice, I don't know anyone else who does this and supplies for making boots are one of my preps, I have enough now to make at least 50 pairs.


That is awesome. I just googled images of these boots and got really excited.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=vale...v&sa=X&ei=7W6DVNvcNMzdsATPvIDoCg&ved=0CBwQsAQ


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

On the arthritis, where you live makes a big difference. A long, cold winter is going to affect a person more then our mild Florida winters.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> That is awesome. I just googled images of these boots and got really excited.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=vale...v&sa=X&ei=7W6DVNvcNMzdsATPvIDoCg&ved=0CBwQsAQ


They are seriously warm and very breathable, meaning no sweaty feet


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> They are seriously warm and very breathable, meaning no sweaty feet


How do you make the soles? Or do you buy them premade?


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Talking of wet feet, here's mine after walking through water most of the day in the Tarkine wilderness (western Tasmania, Oz)










I hope you've all eaten 

Fortunately the camp was for a few days and the weather gave us a break so everything had time to dry out.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The really old and hand made type have an animal skin sole. Basically the same thing the rest of the boot is made from. They are not hard bottomed.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Graynomad I have been there lol, it is no fun


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Today was a thought provoking day for me. My sister needed some new snow boots, her old ones are coming apart. As she tried on different boots I looked around and realized there might be a time when there are no shoe stores. I realized that the shoe repair stores aren't around like they used to be. What will we do with no shoe stores? I personally don't mind going barefoot in the summer. However, in the spring and winter that is not an option. I think I could make moccasins but that wouldn't help during the winters in Colorado.
> 
> Then I started thinking about the old time skills that have been lost or are harder to find. Where will we get wheels for our wheel barrows and carts? What about rope? Blacksmiths? Weavers? Boards for construction? Quilts and Blankets? More ammunition when we run out?
> 
> ...


Well my Daddy always said the shoe repair guys learned how to do it in prison..but he exaggerated sometimes..lol. They seem to all wear jogging shoes nowadays. Kindly keep us updated on the progress. I got a chum who is getting in the old timey black smithing bizness. In fact I have two pals who are pursing that aspect of the lost arts and one is a lady. The guy pal stole the family anvil back from his sister who was glad to get it off her porch and is working on the forge. He thinks he can break 1100 with Kingsford and was looking into coal since its a lot cheaper 9 bucks for 50 lbs at Home Depot or something in that vicinity and prob get hotter I guess. He ruled out Coke as being too expensive. He is going into making Tomahawks out of old hammers. Hey..all preppers need those. Right? Guess I could start taking some orders for him. He dont do compooters.

PS..Edit: My personal old timey skill it making alcoholic beverages. I make cowboy wine which could make the Gallo Brothers jealous. I toyed around with moonshine for a while till I got a nasty letter from Obummers Infernal Revenooers. They tried to make me get a permit so to help folks ruin their cars by burning hooch mixed with the gasoline. I have higher standards than that. I have since sold the still to the aspiring black smith guy. That gives a nice dead end for nosey folks. I am going to tell them I sold it to a gypsy for cash. That should keep them busy for a while. I also make great beer but thats too much trouble.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Talking of wet feet, here's mine after walking through water most of the day in the Tarkine wilderness (western Tasmania, Oz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness. Did not know yall allowed Sasquatch to hang out down under...lol. Nice feet. How did you wind up with six toes?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Goodness. Did not know yall allowed Sasquatch to hang out down under...lol. Nice feet. How did you wind up with six toes?


He was visiting Tasmania, it was just to fit in


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, normally you would require two heads to fit in down there but I couldn't afford that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey did you ever see any of them indigenous folks eating cats down there? They had a big segment on the educational channel a few years back. Showing them shooting them with a pellet gun then cooking them on a bed of coals...guts..feathers and all. Didnt look very appetizing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> How do you make the soles? Or do you buy them premade?


It's all one piece of felt, it's a really cool process of fitting and soaking  Also, to make them water-proof, the poor used to burn rubber tires and gently dip the soles up to ankles into the remaining rubber liquid and then dry them in the sun, they become perfectly water-proof.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> An inherent problem with any winter clothing ( including boots) is they will accumulate moisture each successive day in the cold until you are able to get them into a warm room to dry out again.
> 
> For my scout camps, I am planning on experimenting with a vapor barrier sock that goes over my regular sock. I'm expecting this is keep my boots dry at the expense of my socks. But I'll carry extra socks and change them accordingly.
> 
> Also, I have a roll of reflectix (aluminized bubble wrap). I'm thinking of making some gaters/boot cover, with an old nylon tent fly. One of the things I like about nylon and reflectix is they won't soak up moisture, and will remain light weight.


Kill a duck or goose, boil the meat, put in fridge. Skim off fat layer, rub on boots/moc's/shoes. Keep rest of grease in butter tub for more applications.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Two different Dr's told my mom to ditch ALL dairy and she started to feel the difference in her hands within 1-2 weeks and it continued to improve. She was never a huge dairy consumer to begin with, usually just milk in her coffee and an odd yoghurt cup here and there.


Stock up on Turmeric with black pepper, MSM, Tart Cherry (Juice or Capsules) for inflammation.

Update: Steep white willow bark to create willow water. Good topically for pain.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Talking of wet feet, here's mine after walking through water most of the day in the Tarkine wilderness (western Tasmania, Oz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Looks like the feet of someone who's been dead in the water for a week!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

So, getting back on topic. I went thru Farrier School in 77. 
And have tanned a few hides. That said, we've never made rawhide, but I saw a show recently describing how to do it.
Seemed fairly easy, tho a bit dangerous using the lye. 
We used to have to darn socks when I was a kid. 
Pretty much everything we do now, is from recycled materials.
I enjoy reading and learning about the old ways of taking care of the most basic needs.
I might order that Backwoodsman Magazine.
Oh, and my Husbands 1st job was working at a shoe factory, cutting leather.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Even basic sewing is becoming a lost art. I've acquired 2 treadle sewing machines this year - one for home and one for BOL. I LOVE them. One is a modern zigzag machine that does stretch stitches and button holes. The other is 135 years old and sews a straight stitch like a dream! I have some of my grandmothers old sewing notions, including a wooden darning egg. Darning a sock is a true skill - to do it without causing roughness that would make a blister. Of course, knitting socks is pretty much a lost skill as well.
> 
> When I was in college, some friends and I skinned road kill deer, made rawhide with lye water, steamed/laminated/curved wood strips, and made our own snow shoes. What a lot of fun, and also a great learning experience. Rawhide can be braided for rope, made into shoes, used for sewing, and who knows what else.


I wish I had my grandmother's darning egg. I sat and watched her darn socks any number of times, so I know the idea behind doing it right.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Aleve works for me to relieve the joint pain in the hands. And I will normally on take pain relievers if I'm hurting so bad I need the relief in order to sleep.


Be very careful! Alieve and other NSAID's like acetaminophen will damage your liver if taken on a long-term basis. I ignored that and now I face a liver transplant.

For arthritis try Move Free by Schiff. It works magic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> So, getting back on topic. I went thru Farrier School in 77.
> And have tanned a few hides. That said, we've never made rawhide, but I saw a show recently describing how to do it.
> Seemed fairly easy, tho a bit dangerous using the lye.
> We used to have to darn socks when I was a kid.
> ...


If I was younger I would learn farrier skills, our farrier is a nice guy and only charges us $40 per horse because they are well behaved, but $40 X 2 horses X every 6 to 8 weeks = a nice chunk of change. And we don't shoe.
If you went to the website you now know what to look for on the news stand. It is not widely distributed that way, but if you have a Winn-Dixie grocery nearby look there. I'll bet that after you read just one issue you will subscribe, based on what you wrote above.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Hey did you ever see any of them indigenous folks eating cats down there? They had a big segment on the educational channel a few years back. Showing them shooting them with a pellet gun then cooking them on a bed of coals...guts..feathers and all. Didnt look very appetizing.


I haven't seen that. Not quite my preferred meal I have to say.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah. Now I remember to add an assortment of threads to my prepping supplies stockpile


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I would like to learn to make wine. I'm still trying to be a better than "brown thumb" gardener. I'd like to know how to make moccasins and mukluks. Would like to make a cob house, but don't think my body would stand up to it. I'm becoming friends with some Amish men. One is a horse trainer, one makes harness, one guy and his wife are into herbal healing. I'm trying to learn from them all. 


There just aren't enough hours in the day to do all I'd like to do. But I try! I will look into the Backwoodsman. The Backwoods Home mag is really good too. Jackie Clay is a good source of info for most homesteading things. She lives the life, so knows a lot about it.

I'd like to know how to make my own arrows.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

longrider, Backwoods Home magazine has a forum that is very good. I've been a member there for years, same screen name. They have a lot of homesteading/animal husbandry/growing crops/general farming/etc.
If you have never seen it, go to their main page self-reliance | homesteading | canning | backwoods | magazine and on the left margin near the bottom there is an option to "enter forum".
We were long time (more than 20 years) subscribers but dwindling income required we cut back on things. Backwoods Home was one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

longrider said:


> I would like to learn to make wine. I'm still trying to be a better than "brown thumb" gardener. I'd like to know how to make moccasins and mukluks. Would like to make a cob house, but don't think my body would stand up to it. I'm becoming friends with some Amish men. One is a horse trainer, one makes harness, one guy and his wife are into herbal healing. I'm trying to learn from them all.
> 
> There just aren't enough hours in the day to do all I'd like to do. But I try! I will look into the Backwoodsman. The Backwoods Home mag is really good too. Jackie Clay is a good source of info for most homesteading things. She lives the life, so knows a lot about it.
> 
> I'd like to know how to make my own arrows.


Hey Longider..wine is pretty easy. Alfgore's super cyber highway has a bunch of how to links on the process and there are ton of different variatons on recipies and techniques...ranging from primitive to perfectionist. This one is pretty close to how I do it

How to Make Homemade Wine: 13 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Folks, I repeat over and over on this forum and others like it the best source for learning old time skills with home made stuff is the Backwoodsman Magazine.
> Do not confuse this with any of the other magazines that has the word Backwoods in the title. There is only ONE Backwoodsman.
> I have been a subscriber for twenty years. The information in this magazine is priceless.
> Backwoodsman Magazine
> ...


I don't know how many here read this magazine but I haven't missed an issue since RPD first mentioned it to me in a post when I first joined. Love that magazine I just wish it came out every month. It's full of information and how to's. I need to get a subscription to it instead of buying at the local Barnes & Noble. I even read the articles that I'm not really interested in, never know when that info might come in handy. I've kept every issue except the one that someone at work clipped when I didn't put it in my locker. Thanks again RPD for pointing me to it.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I don't know how many here read this magazine but I haven't missed an issue since RPD first mentioned it to me in a post when I first joined. Love that magazine I just wish it came out every month. It's full of information and how to's. I need to get a subscription to it instead of buying at the local Barnes & Noble. I even read the articles that I'm not really interested in, never know when that info might come in handy. I've kept every issue except the one that someone at work clipped when I didn't put it in my locker. Thanks again RPD for pointing me to it.
> 
> -Infidel


I've saved them all too. Going back to the early 90's. They are in two copy paper boxes in my shop, and when I just can't wait for the next NEW issue I sit in my shop and re read the old ones. Especially anything to do with old guns in general and single shot shotguns in particular. My shop is my "man cave".


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

graynomad said:


> Talking of wet feet, here's mine after walking through water most of the day in the Tarkine wilderness (western Tasmania, Oz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sir is what I call Immersion foot. I'm sure they were starting to really get tender about then. I've had it a couple times and even had my entire built up callous on the pad of my foot slough off because of it. It happened after I had spent nearly all day doing Zodiac boat drill and surface swims in a lake and then we did a 25 mile road march "hike" back in. Sucked ass.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> I'm sure they were starting to really get tender about then.


Yep, I'm glad we didn't have much further to walk and then had couple of days to dry out.



> had my entire built up callous on the pad of my foot slough off because of it


Shame to waste some good callouses, it's hard work building them up


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I were younger I'd like to learn Blacksmithing. I guess I could now, I'm not really that old, but darnit, I hurt a lot when I do stuff like that.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

How old are you? I'm 60 and about to get into it. You know what they say, use it or lose it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good point GrayMan!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If I were younger I'd like to learn Blacksmithing. I guess I could now, I'm not really that old, but darnit, I hurt a lot when I do stuff like that.


I'm only 43 but swinging that cross pein hammer for a couple hours hurts the next morning. Oh well, it builds muscle too I guess and I kinda like the ring of the steel in that anvil. That reminds me I need to get back to work after Christmas is over, I've got a blade blank out there that needs to get finished.

-Infidel


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> swinging that cross pein hammer for a couple hours hurts the next morning


Yeah that's a type of good hurt, it means you're adding muscle, I'm happy to say I get that a lot of late, courtesy of various tools


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If you don't work that hard often enough, then the pain could be tendons and joints.

But, once you get used to it, it is only lactic acid build up in the muscle. It is not that bad. Some people like it and say it is addictive.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you take blacksmithing as a hobby at later years & just work at it a few hours at a time when you feel like it its quite enjoyable. And I'm close to 63. The heavier the hammer the less swings you need to take. A ball peen hammer is basically for setting rivets & for forming sheet metal like making medieval helmets. And anyone experienced with blacksmithing knows you spend more time heating metal then hammering on it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the forge I have.
NC Whisper Momma Atmospheric Forge, Open End Model - Eligible for Free Shipping. See Home Page for full details-Centaur Forge

I took a hand dolly & built an upper shelf for it to hold the forge & 20lb LP bottle sits on the lower ledge.


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Even basic sewing is becoming a lost art. I've acquired 2 treadle sewing machines this year - one for home and one for BOL. I LOVE them. One is a modern zigzag machine that does stretch stitches and button holes. The other is 135 years old and sews a straight stitch like a dream! I have some of my grandmothers old sewing notions, including a wooden darning egg. Darning a sock is a true skill - to do it without causing roughness that would make a blister. Of course, knitting socks is pretty much a lost skill as well.
> 
> When I was in college, some friends and I skinned road kill deer, made rawhide with lye water, steamed/laminated/curved wood strips, and made our own snow shoes. What a lot of fun, and also a great learning experience. Rawhide can be braided for rope, made into shoes, used for sewing, and who knows what else.


I am so guilty of not doing this. I have sewing kits and even a few needles, but no awl (?) and my leather punch is rusted to shiza. But since my plan was always to fall back to my folks ranch, and they have good leather punches and a couple of awls (those needles for stitching canvas and tough stuff? is that what they call it?)

Anyhow, the point of my response is that these two items are something I betcha most preppers have overlooked. You may need to stitch canvas, or sew the soles of your shoes together, that's a little beyond a needle and a thimble. Like I said, I too am guilty of this onission, but now I have an excuse to shop


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If I was younger I would learn farrier skills, our farrier is a nice guy and only charges us $40 per horse because they are well behaved, but $40 X 2 horses X every 6 to 8 weeks = a nice chunk of change. And we don't shoe.
> If you went to the website you now know what to look for on the news stand. It is not widely distributed that way, but if you have a Winn-Dixie grocery nearby look there. I'll bet that after you read just one issue you will subscribe, based on what you wrote above.


Your paying $40 just for trimming 2 horses? Are there any Amish near you? They are cheaper.
My back won't allow me to do the work anymore, but I instruct my husband. 
I'm going to check out that forum you mentioned too. Thanks!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Your paying $40 just for trimming 2 horses? Are there any Amish near you? They are cheaper.
> My back won't allow me to do the work anymore, but I instruct my husband.
> I'm going to check out that forum you mentioned too. Thanks!


When I read the note about being a farrier, my back gave a twinge. Good Farriers earn their keep! There is a lot more at risk than just trimming toenails, especially if you are really using your horses. An improper trim/angle/depth etc etc can really hurt a horse.

AJ


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> This is the forge I have.
> NC Whisper Momma Atmospheric Forge, Open End Model - Eligible for Free Shipping. See Home Page for full details-Centaur Forge
> 
> I took a hand dolly & built an upper shelf for it to hold the forge & 20lb LP bottle sits on the lower ledge.


That's some forge but it's out of my price range. I'm going to build a coal forge, hopefully this winter I'll get the chance. I'm going to use an old gas grill. I may keep the old propane burner in there for getting the coal started, I'll have to see about that.

-Infidel


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> This is the forge I have.
> NC Whisper Momma Atmospheric Forge, Open End Model - Eligible for Free Shipping. See Home Page for full details-Centaur Forge
> 
> I took a hand dolly & built an upper shelf for it to hold the forge & 20lb LP bottle sits on the lower ledge.


Nice, I only have a blower right now, I'll have to make the rest when I have somewhere to put the lot.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've helped make several forges from scratch. A brake drum works great & is long lasting. A 12VDC fan & any battery works for a bellows. Especially good is a squirrel cage fan.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

James m said:


> Winter boots. People lived here for hundreds of years before we ordered our winter boots from the Chinese communists. This time frame will be called YBWOOWBFTCC "years before we ordered our boots from the Chinese communists"
> 
> Okay in all seriousness there have been people living in north America for a while. Some ok all of them would make thier own shoes and clothing. I know of mukluks they were a boot made from the tanned hide of an animal. I have seen a recipe that calls for moose hide and a little beaver too. But I can't find detailed instructions. I know some Eskimo would wear them. The first time I heard of or saw a mukluk. A woman had a pair made in Alaska. Also told me they had to plug in their car with a heat tape so it wouldn't freeze over. Do you guys or gals plug in your car? I have seen diesels here but never a car.... ok that was long.


Here in Minnesota we use heater plugs in our vehicles. I don't have to be any where at any particular time, So I don't. No where to plug her in if I did anyway.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Folks, I repeat over and over on this forum and others like it the best source for learning old time skills with home made stuff is the Backwoodsman Magazine.
> Do not confuse this with any of the other magazines that has the word Backwoods in the title. There is only ONE Backwoodsman.
> I have been a subscriber for twenty years. The information in this magazine is priceless.
> Backwoodsman Magazine
> ...


RPD..based on this I got a two year subscription last week. First issue came on Friday.....I loved it. I'm gonna store them up for safe keeping. Sorry it costs so much for our Canadian neighbors.

thanks for the advice.

OSFG


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Subscribing.


----------

